# T8 u lamps natural light



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I think I'm starting to lose it...
I can not for the life of me find any T8 u lamps that come in natural light. I'm relamping a building and they want natural light, but home depot or lowes doesent have them, do they even make them. I already did the regular 4' troughers, now gotta do the 2x2s.
wish i could find my bulb bender....:jester::jester:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> I think I'm starting to lose it...
> I can not for the life of me find any T8 u lamps that come in natural light. I'm relamping a building and they want natural light, but home depot or lowes doesent have them, do they even make them. I already did the regular 4' troughers, now gotta do the 2x2s.
> wish i could find my bulb bender....:jester::jester:



What K are you calling natural light?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> What K are you calling natural light?


5000k


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> 5000k


Stay away from Phillips lamps they Blow.

Try these....http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/53331/FB-32T8850T.html


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

TCP ?

Never heard of them.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Stay away from Phillips lamps they Blow.
> 
> Try these....http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/53331/FB-32T8850T.html


I took the 1000 bulbs thing with a job last year requiring 277 volt mog based CFLs. They gave me half of them in medium bases forcing me to pack up, leave to supply and buy socket reducers for $40. Wasn't a happy camper.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Stay away from Phillips lamps they Blow.
> 
> Try these....http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/53331/FB-32T8850T.html


Going to go with these as they go for the price....


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Stay away from Phillips lamps they Blow.


I know. That's what I've been using in this building. I can't even get the same shade of color out of the same case...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Stay away from Phillips lamps they Blow.
> 
> Try these....http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/53331/FB-32T8850T.html



Yeah, stay away from name brand stuff and go with knockoff brand junk for 1/2 the price. 

Great advice. :no:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, stay away from name brand stuff and go with knockoff brand junk for 1/2 the price.
> 
> Great advice. :no:


very true, but in this case, i am :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheap knock off= more profit.


----------

